# Everything my Dr told me was wrong



## JP the Conqueror (Oct 19, 2021)

My pre diabetes tipped into diabetes and my Dr told me that only way forward was medication. I had been RELIGIOUSLY following her weight loss advice for 2 years to no avail and so concluded her advice was wrong. I did A LOT of research and was shocked to find diabetes hardly existed 40 years ago and now consumes more than 10% of the NHS budget ! As soon as a grasped that diabetes is caused by us exhausting our pancreas due to consuming a carb heavy diet and eating all day long the way forward became clear. 1 - Stop eating carbs for a while and as my body wont be experiencing glucose surges my poor pancreas wont have to keep squirting out insulin all day long. 2 - When my pancreas is healed re introduce carbs (but as the minority of daily calories). Oh my what a difference! Started feeling better after 2 days .Thirty days later went to see my Dr a stone lighter and ALL MY DIABETES MARKERS WERE NORMAL! 90 days later 2 stone lighter...high blood pressure gone...gout gone....arthritic fingers gone...ED gone....My doctor was baffled and kept insisting carbohydrates were essential to survival, until I pointed her towards the ample evidence demonstrating otherwise. I now know way more about nutrition than she does ! When you eat a diet that leaves you satiated and nourished conquering diabetes is not that hard. Have lost 100 lbs and am as strong as I was half my age. Living with diabetes is not mindset to adopt. Conquering diabetes is the mindset to adopt.


----------



## travellor (Oct 19, 2021)

I glad that approach worked well for you.
You seem to have cracked it.
Diabetes seems to be very varied, we have many different successful approaches on here that all seem good.
(I can't say I got any bad advice, in fact great support, and I don't need to limit carbs now, but we're all different)


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi and welcome,

Well done on your fantastic progress! 
Sad to say, your doctor's advice on both diet and medication is all too common and as you now know, erroneous. Many people here on the forum have followed a similar path to yourself and pushed their diabetes back into remission. Being given the right advice is so important and sadly lacking when it comes to diabetes. 
Are you enjoying your low carb way of eatin?. I know it took me a couple of months to really get to grips with the idea of eating without bread and tatties but now I know what to buy and how to cook it and I have incorporated more fat into my diet, I don't want to go back to bulking my plate out with carbs. I do have 2-3 pieces of sweet potato every now and again and VERY occasionally real potatoes but unless they are new and home grown I can no longer see the attraction. I might nick a few "chippy" chips off my partner once every 2-3 months but it's more a habit that I think I will enjoy when in fact they are usually a disappointment.


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 19, 2021)

Amazing stuff. Hmm doctors. Hmmm. At least you now know they are only human and very falible.

And 

Taking control of things yourself is very empowering and downright feels good. Only you know you. However you'll never get your doctor to see the light after all they sometimes see themselves rather high up on the pecking order in life, the universe, and everything. Some are really good I have to say that. Some.

Shame your doctor learned nothing new


----------



## Drummer (Oct 19, 2021)

Sadly you are not alone in this discovery.
Almost 5 years from delivering my diagnosis and a prescription for tablets, my GP seems to be still sulking about my 80 day recovery.


----------



## JP the Conqueror (Oct 19, 2021)

Utterly baffling that my Dr did only a few hours lectures on nutrition over a 7 year medical degree when most of our illnesses are caused by what we eat, and certainly T2 is. Her advice to go low fat, eat little and often and follow the NHS Eatwell Plate (majority daily calories should come from rice, potatoes, bread, pasta) is making her patients fatter and their diabetes worse !


----------



## travellor (Oct 19, 2021)

JP the Conqueror said:


> Utterly baffling that my Dr did only a few hours lectures on nutrition over a 7 year medical degree when most of our illnesses are caused by what we eat, and certainly T2 is. Her advice to go low fat, eat little and often and follow the NHS Eatwell Plate (majority daily calories should come from rice, potatoes, bread, pasta) is making her patients fatter and their diabetes worse !


It depends on the patient I guess.
I did exactly that, lost 5 stone, reversed my diabetes, and now eat anything including carbs with no problem.

That would seem to be a perfect solution to be honest.


----------



## JP the Conqueror (Oct 19, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> Well done on your fantastic progress!
> Sad to say, your doctor's advice on both diet and medication is all too common and as you now know, erroneous. Many people here on the forum have followed a similar path to yourself and pushed their diabetes back into remission. Being given the right advice is so important and sadly lacking when it comes to diabetes.
> Are you enjoying your low carb way of eatin?. I know it took me a couple of months to really get to grips with the idea of eating without bread and tatties but now I know what to buy and how to cook it and I have incorporated more fat into my diet, I don't want to go back to bulking my plate out with carbs. I do have 2-3 pieces of sweet potato every now and again and VERY occasionally real potatoes but unless they are new and home grown I can no longer see the attraction. I might nick a few "chippy" chips off my partner once every 2-3 months but it's more a habit that I think I will enjoy when in fact they are usually a disappointment.


90 days with no carbs and my pancreas had time to heal as it had not had to squirt out insulin after breakfast, mid morning snack, lunch, mid afternoon snack, supper, evening snack etc... day after day... Protein and dairy is so much more satiating and nourishing. Our bodies are not designed to eat carbs, especially not processed. Now my pancreas is healed I can have carbs now and again.


----------



## JP the Conqueror (Oct 19, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> Well done on your fantastic progress!
> Sad to say, your doctor's advice on both diet and medication is all too common and as you now know, erroneous. Many people here on the forum have followed a similar path to yourself and pushed their diabetes back into remission. Being given the right advice is so important and sadly lacking when it comes to diabetes.
> Are you enjoying your low carb way of eatin?. I know it took me a couple of months to really get to grips with the idea of eating without bread and tatties but now I know what to buy and how to cook it and I have incorporated more fat into my diet, I don't want to go back to bulking my plate out with carbs. I do have 2-3 pieces of sweet potato every now and again and VERY occasionally real potatoes but unless they are new and home grown I can no longer see the attraction. I might nick a few "chippy" chips off my partner once every 2-3 months but it's more a habit that I think I will enjoy when in fact they are usually a disappointment.





Gwynn said:


> Amazing stuff. Hmm doctors. Hmmm. At least you now know they are only human and very falible.
> 
> And
> 
> ...


Yep she told me if I ate no carbs for 90 days I would die !


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 19, 2021)

Encouraging.

Hmm, if you eat food, drink water, sleep, work and enjoy stuff for 100 + years you'll probably die. 

Nasty scare tactic.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 19, 2021)

JP the Conqueror said:


> Yep she told me if I ate no carbs for 90 days I would die !


Whilst this is not true (ie carbs are not essential for life), it would be a terribly boring diet eating *NO CARBS *and since you mention dairy, I am assuming you just avoided carb rich foods rather than going *ZERO CARB *since most dairy does still contain some carbs (Lactose) and it would be a shame to avoid salads and leafy green veg which also contain very low amounts of carbs. 
I appreciate that I may seem to be being pedantic in pointing this out but it is important for people to understand and not try to eat* NO CARBS  *because it isn't necessary to be so extreme, but just reduce their intake.


----------



## travellor (Oct 19, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Whilst this is not true (ie carbs are not essential for life), it would be a terribly boring diet eating *NO CARBS *and since you mention dairy, I am assuming you just avoided carb rich foods rather than going *ZERO CARB *since most dairy does still contain some carbs (Lactose) and it would be a shame to avoid salads and leafy green veg which also contain very low amounts of carbs.
> I appreciate that I may seem to be being pedantic in pointing this out but it is important for people to understand and not try to eat* NO CARBS  *because it isn't necessary to be so extreme, but just reduce their intake.



Technically meat has carbs.
Albeit not many.
Liver probably has the most.
But, is an all meat diet that interesting?


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 19, 2021)

Well done, well worth effort involved.

Wife was told to join Slimming World by Dr when diagnosed pre diabetic, was going to join anyway as weight had ballooned after months on steroids & inactivity. Weight loss & diet was key for her to, after losing 5 stone bloods are all normal & should continue to be provided weight stays off, good to turn things around although know this isn't always necessary for some people.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 19, 2021)

travellor said:


> But, is an all meat diet that interesting?


That was my point. Food is boring without the colour and texture of some foods which contain carbs, even if just very small amounts.


----------



## Radical cartoons (Nov 10, 2021)

Fantastic results everyone! I've now been on a VLC diet ( 800-1000 calories) for 2 months, lost 20lbs and my D2 is in remission. Still got 1 stone to lose to get to my BMI recommended weight, but I'm very hopeful.
The ONLY way I can achieve this is by cutting out the bread and pasta completely. It's no great loss, I always hated stuffing my face with that stuff anyway and only did it to keep other people company. 
Very inspiring to read your successes!


----------



## Helen72 (Nov 19, 2021)

JP the Conqueror said:


> My pre diabetes tipped into diabetes and my Dr told me that only way forward was medication. I had been RELIGIOUSLY following her weight loss advice for 2 years to no avail and so concluded her advice was wrong. I did A LOT of research and was shocked to find diabetes hardly existed 40 years ago and now consumes more than 10% of the NHS budget ! As soon as a grasped that diabetes is caused by us exhausting our pancreas due to consuming a carb heavy diet and eating all day long the way forward became clear. 1 - Stop eating carbs for a while and as my body wont be experiencing glucose surges my poor pancreas wont have to keep squirting out insulin all day long. 2 - When my pancreas is healed re introduce carbs (but as the minority of daily calories). Oh my what a difference! Started feeling better after 2 days .Thirty days later went to see my Dr a stone lighter and ALL MY DIABETES MARKERS WERE NORMAL! 90 days later 2 stone lighter...high blood pressure gone...gout gone....arthritic fingers gone...ED gone....My doctor was baffled and kept insisting carbohydrates were essential to survival, until I pointed her towards the ample evidence demonstrating otherwise. I now know way more about nutrition than she does ! When you eat a diet that leaves you satiated and nourished conquering diabetes is not that hard. Have lost 100 lbs and am as strong as I was half my age. Living with diabetes is not mindset to adopt. Conquering diabetes is the mindset to adopt.


First well done, I also was given the wrong information but been a chef I decided to do my own research. Was diagnosed back in June sugar level was 67 and for the first three months I was very strict with myself limited carbs very little sugar (the white stuff) lots of fruit and veg Also Greek yoghurt, I’ve never reduced salts of fats. So was very nervous when I was going back to dr 3 months later but was very pleased with the results, sugar level are now 37 and smashed all tests. It’s now 5 months later and I’ve lost 5 stone and still counting. I’ve never felt so healthy


----------



## trophywench (Nov 20, 2021)

If diabetes hardly existed 40 years ago - why the hell were there always so many people waiting to be seen by the consultants at the hospital clinics 50 years ago then?  And how the hell did the ancient Greeks record the disease in their literature?

Anyway - as long as you're now doing all the sensible things to treat your own diabetes (cos YOU have to treat it as no-one else can do that for you or for any of the rest of us) that's the main thing!


----------



## Radical cartoons (Dec 7, 2021)

JP the Conqueror said:


> My pre diabetes tipped into diabetes and my Dr told me that only way forward was medication. I had been RELIGIOUSLY following her weight loss advice for 2 years to no avail and so concluded her advice was wrong. I did A LOT of research and was shocked to find diabetes hardly existed 40 years ago and now consumes more than 10% of the NHS budget ! As soon as a grasped that diabetes is caused by us exhausting our pancreas due to consuming a carb heavy diet and eating all day long the way forward became clear. 1 - Stop eating carbs for a while and as my body wont be experiencing glucose surges my poor pancreas wont have to keep squirting out insulin all day long. 2 - When my pancreas is healed re introduce carbs (but as the minority of daily calories). Oh my what a difference! Started feeling better after 2 days .Thirty days later went to see my Dr a stone lighter and ALL MY DIABETES MARKERS WERE NORMAL! 90 days later 2 stone lighter...high blood pressure gone...gout gone....arthritic fingers gone...ED gone....My doctor was baffled and kept insisting carbohydrates were essential to survival, until I pointed her towards the ample evidence demonstrating otherwise. I now know way more about nutrition than she does ! When you eat a diet that leaves you satiated and nourished conquering diabetes is not that hard. Have lost 100 lbs and am as strong as I was half my age. Living with diabetes is not mindset to adopt. Conquering diabetes is the mindset to adopt.


This is straight up the advice from my diabetes nurse, a few years back when I was new to T2: "If you don't feel like eating breakfast, I recommend taking your pills with a couple of biscuits"!
Tell me they're not setting us up to fail.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jan 3, 2022)

JP the Conqueror said:


> Yep she told me if I ate no carbs for 90 days I would die !


ive had no simple carbs for 56 days. Obviously still breathing. Admittedly there are some in the exante shakes and broccoli i am eating but fewer than 60g a day. well done by the way. Diabetes nurse told me this morning i was on track doing low carb and low calorie to lose weight but she still said 'you can have a treat now and again'. I said yes a couple of walnuts is now my treat. She said what about a cake?!!


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Mar 14, 2022)

JP the Conqueror said:


> Yep she told me if I ate no carbs for 90 days I would die !


i have now not eaten more than 40g of carb a day for 100 days. I am living... well


----------



## harbottle (Mar 14, 2022)

I've probably not had more than 50g of carbs in a day since September 2021 and feel great. In fact, I feel more energetic than I have felt for years. So much so that I am thinking of taking up running as I didn't even break sweat after doing a 10k walk this weekend.

I eat carbs, but mainly from fruit and veg. More recently I have started having modest portions of potato without any issue.


----------

